# Noticing my hedgehog is scratching, am I being paranoid?



## PeaceKoi (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello I am completely new on here, and I figured this would be a good place to ask follow hedgehog owners on some concerns...

This is my first hedgehog, before I got Lenny, I did do some research on what to do and what not to do. Here is my problem.

I have had Lenny since he was 8 weeks old, He is 5 months now. So for awhile I keep using this bedding called Healthy Pet is also known as a "carefresh" bedding. So I know this can't be a problem with him scratching because there is no dust and it isn't like most recycled paper beddings. I think when I started to notice the scratching is when I got him a new house last month. It is this wooded plank hamster house, so I know that hedgehogs get bad reactions from cedar and pine but is it possible for them to get a bad reaction from something like this?

When i take him out to play, he really loves this soft red wings blanket and I'll let him sleep in it for 2 to 3 hours. I never hear him scratching in that.

But here is another thing, I see no skin irritation on him, no dander or lost of quills. Well he is shedding but the balls are still on the end of them so I believe it is just him shedding his baby quills and not mites. No crusty stuff either. I handle him enough to even see anything like that. The scratching doesn't seem serve, I'll hear him once a while start to do so.

Or is it I am giving him to many baths at once? This month I have given him 2 to 3 baths due to him pooping and running on his wheel at the same time. The shampoo I use is baby shampoo tear free. So is that wrong too? I don't know. I do plan on taking him to a vet for his first check up.

So am I doing something wrong here? Am I being paranoid?


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Wood of any kind can harbor mites. That being said, I would guess that his skin is just getting to dry from combo too many baths/the baby shampoo. You should only give them a bath with "soap" about once a month. For poopy boots just do a foot bath - enough warm water to cover their feet and let them walk around to loosen the poop. I put a washrag at the bottom too, to help loosen it. As for the baby shampoo - most people here use Aveeno creamy baby wash, or just plain oatmeal swished around in the water.


----------



## PeaceKoi (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you Sarahg  I will be sure to get rid of the wooden house. And I will also watch on giving him baths too. I am still planning on taking him to the vet just to be sure that he is completely fine. I heard on here that if your hedgehog does have mites that you could use a kitty safe flea shampoo to get rid of them. Is there any other method of getting rid of mites besides a visit to the vet?


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

if your hedgie doesnt have mites and youve had the wooden house for quite some time it may be just fine to have and use but i wouldnt recommend using new wood products or something you arent certain is clean. i have wood on a hide i use, the wood is certainly mite free and so is Norma and there is no way of the wood suddenly getting mites unless they are some how brought into the cage which is unlikely.. but if you are concerned you may want to remove it until you are certain whether or not mites are an issue. 
my hedgie Norma sometimes itches too, dry skin in her case, when this happens i give her a moisturizing oatmeal bath or use a tiny amount of shea butter which always helps, so does a drop of olive oil in water. if she just has an itch on occasion here and there, we all itch sometimes hehe.. and as long as it isnt excessive itching and there are no signs of mites/dander/irritation, it may just be a regular itch


----------



## PeaceKoi (Jun 26, 2011)

thank you panda for the good tips on helping my hedgehog with the dry skin issue :mrgreen: I think that might be what it is, I may have irritated his skin a bit by the baths. To be safe I did get rid of the wood planked house and got him a purple igloo instead. He seems to enjoy it more and I haven't heard him scratch once since I got it for him yesterday. I guess I was just being a little over paranoid


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i get the same way with my pets.. i worry worry over the littlest things. :roll:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Off the subject-I like the "nom, nom" picture.


----------



## PeaceKoi (Jun 26, 2011)

To panda, it's a good thing i found this forum. I wouldn't know what to do  i try to go on some other sites but they can only tell u so much.

To shetland, thank you  i made the gif by taking footage of Lenny taking cat food from me. you can download it from my deviantart page http://peacekoi.deviantart.com/#/d3dmx5m


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i agree, everything i know is thanks to this site as well as learning from my hedgie what she likes & doesnt. this site is amazing and the people are so kind & helpful.


----------

